# (MN) -2nd breeding "Hook" bloodline -Chocolates & Black labs



## cftbandty (Feb 27, 2013)

*(MN) (2nd breeding)Three Rivers Set the Hook MH (Berkley)xCountryview's Feisty Cayanne JH (Caya)

REPEAT BREEDING!!! - Due to the 1st litter being simply amazing we decided to do it again! 
THIS WILL BE THE LAST LITTER BETWEEN THESE TWO DOGS

Pups will NOT last long as we had deposits BEFORE the last litter went home!!

Some of the achievements of this litter we've seen (and on video)

1. Pups swam on their first try (see video)
2. All pups took wings & loved them (on video)
3. Pups were retrieving 70 yrds by 4 months of age
4. Runt (Mallie) was doing a water retrieve at 10-11 weeks of age (see video in Puppy Progress Album on website link listed below)
5. Some pups knew simple commands before going home at 7 week - sit, wait & come (on video)
These are SMART pups!!

SEE PHOTO & VIDEO ALBUM OF THE 1ST LITTER FROM BIRTH AT:
Tyler Isenmann Photography dot com Click on the Caya-Berkley Breeding 2013 for video & photos of the pups from birth to going home to their families.

ALSO: Click on the Puppy Progress Album to see video and photos of pups from age 3-9 months

Three Rivers Set The Hook MH QAA

Berkley became Qualified All AGE at 25 months!!! He became a AKC Master Hunter at 30 months old!!

Berkley is sired by NAFC FC "Hook". He is a talented marking dog and a true team player. Berkley is happy to be at your feet in the house but is all business in the field. He is an outstanding hunting dog to go along with his talents in AKC Field Trials and AKC Hunting Tests. Berkley is now running in AKC All Age Field Trials.

AKC: SR60769709

Hip clearance: OFA LR-197356G25M-VPI
Eye clearance: CERF LR-57162
Elbow clearance: OFA LR-EL54295M25-VPI
EIC status: Clear (University of Minnesota LR-EIC1711/14M-PIV)
CNM status: Clear (Alfort Veterinary College LR-CNM-550-M-PIV)

Countryview's Feisty Cayanne JH

Although started only in the last 2 years for her titles, this was ONLY because we were new to it ourselves. Caya should have her Senior Hunt Title this summer. Caya is a very hard charging hunter. She LOVES hunting, loves having a job, but also loves to be home with the family playing! She has an incredible nose that became obvious at 4 months old when she pulled 4 birds (missed) from the field as the hunters and their dogs stood waiting around after the competition. Remarkable when she hadn't had any training and was there for experience around guns/noises.

AKC: SR52420306

OFA Hips: LR-190385G26F-VPI
Eye CERF: LR-57870
OFA Elbow: LR-EL50150F29-VPI

BLACKS $700
CHOCOLATES $850

DEPOSITS are $200 non-refundable*** and being taken NOW! (***deposits refunded only if we don't have the sex/color you are wanting) ALL homes are carefully screened.

Contact Tyler Isenmann with any questions 612-382-2822

Thanks for taking the time and interest in our pups!*


----------

